# Cavs (8-6) vs Celtics (11-1) - Nov 27th - 7PM EST NBATV



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_










*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Boston Celtics*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Tuesday, November 27, 2007
7:00 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Celtics*:*







PG – Rajon Rondo







SG – Ray Allen







C – Kendrick Perkins







SF – Paul Pierce







PF – Kevin Garnett​*
*NOTES:*
*
- Matchup problems across the board. Rondo will give us problems, KG typically destroys Gooden, Ray Allen will burn Sasha, Pierce will put pressure on Lebron defensively.

- We haven't played that great at home this year. Crowd needs to pick up the team like they did against Toronto.

- Can Sasha put back to back good games together? 

- Can Boobie stay out of foul trouble?


*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looking forward to this game.

I believe in Lebron's ability to beat the Celtics. They will have to double him like every other team. Probably even triple team him. Hopefully Boobie is ready to go tonight.

And I would put Z on KG to keep him out of the paint. He can shoot jumpers all day.

Then put Lebron on whoever is hot down the stretch.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I believe we can beat this team if ray allen is shut down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good to see Sasha's first shot fall.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron forces Pierce into an early turnover.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

GREAT start. Offensively and defensively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good we needed a fast start. When our bench comes in any lead we have will evaporate fast.

Need a 14+ pt cushion or so


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Of course, aren't these the games we always lose? When we start off hitting shots, we'll take them all night.

I don't like the looks of this early.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh Sasha, we can't let that happen.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z is on fire.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Impressive start. Need to finish the qtr strong - we have a tendency to give up big leads late in qtrs

Man our 1st unit is really looking good. We just need 1 or 2 bench pieces (AV :azdaja and we'd be much better than last year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF is Drew doing. Christ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can already tell that the Celtics are the type of team that will get ALL the calls this year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There are an awful lot of travels being called this year that I don't see.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Again, Devin Brown was a huge acquisition for us this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is gonna be a tough game for us against all the zone the Celtics are playing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice block by Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Posey is really good at making those borderline dirty plays. It happens often enough that you have to wonder sometimes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Posey is kind of dirty - have to watch out for him against Lebron. That's all we need is an injury to LBJ..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That's true. I guess I'm not even thinking about the outright dirty plays (against the Bulls) that Posey is known for. 

Egh, please get up on Ray Allen.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love Lebron telling everyone to stay home there. And then backing it up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Who the heck was guarding Ray Allen on that last possession?

That is huge to give up that open 3 like that. We could have ended the qtr up 9

Great defense again by LBJ - checking Rondo. He is so versatile defensively


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Overall a very well played quarter.

Now we have to know that our biggest goal is keeping the pressure on. Attack the basket and don't shoot jumpers all night. We're going to have to play hard for 48 minutes to pull this one out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z is just the man.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And I hold my breath as Sasha drives, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How is Sasha such a bad FT shooter? That doesn't make sense at all...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, they're killing us from the perimeter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

sigh, another travel.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love pushing the ball and movement. The lead is shrinking but we're still playing well. They're just on fire from 3.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is danger time here. We can either push the lead back up to 8-10 or quickly go down the way we are missing shots. 

I might consider bringing LBJ back earlier, or at least Gooden/Boobie.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Awesome, Lebron is coming back in.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Man, they're killing us from the perimeter.


5-6 3pters...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ATTACK! For the rest of the quarter!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs in the bonus already. 

Newble getting alot of mins...we really need a backup PF


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Isn't it funny Lebron stops checking Pierce and he immediately starts scoring

Cavs getting some favorable reffing tonight for once. I bet Boston fans are pissed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha needs to eliminate those type of stupid plays. Keep swinging the ball


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamn Sasha what the hell is he thinking?!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus ****ing Christ Sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha keep your head up!! Did he never learn the fundamentals of basketball???

He needs to spend the entire offseason working on his handles.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Whoever taught him that dribbling into 5 opposing players is a good idea should probably seek out a new profession.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha... and they don't call the legitimate travels.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man how good would this team be with Ray Allen instead of Hughes?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They're slanting their entire defense towards Lebron.

We might as well let them keep racking up 3 second violations all night.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We also need to keep up our big advantage on the glass. Which means keep contesting every shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, we can't keep missing these freebies.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a favorable call to Lebron. I guess he put his shoulder in on Lebron, but he hasn't been getting those calls all year. Weird.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was definitely a weak call against Gooden.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Tied up. Weak interior D.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible way to end the quarter. Ugh.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's playing into their hands with these long jumpers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was another phantom travel call against Pierce.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap too many weapons on Boston: we're playing good D and they're still scoring.

Gooden playing possesed on offense: AV on his mind :wink:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I have a serious question here:

Is Kevin Garnett a punk?

For some reason, whenever I see him, he's always pushing people after the play (I just saw him give Sasha a little elbow as he was walking to the bench), and basically just doing cheap stuff like that after the play. Now maybe it's blasphemy in NBA circles to suggest this, but that's just what I'm seeing. And I've pretty much seen that every time I've watched Garnett play.

EDIT - I know I'll probably hear that he just plays with intensity or something like that, but I don't really see it that way.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I have a serious question here:
> 
> Is Kevin Garnett a punk?
> 
> ...


This is why I never completely bought into the love affair of KG: he's always acted like he was trying to instigate something on the court to my eyes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> This is why I never completely bought into the love affair of KG: he's always acted like he was trying to instigate something on the court to my eyes


Yeah that's the word I was looking for. He's always trying to instigate fights or something.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank God Lebron's hitting these jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Drew is on FIRE. 

Still can't stop Boston though


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bah, BBF is freaking out on me. 

We're going to need to play better defense if we want to win this one.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that figures. Sit Lebron AND Drew to start the 4th.

I just don't understand Mike Brown sometimes.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Man imagine if Drew was always hot like this


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pierce has perfected the art of throwing your shoulder into the defender and acting like you got hit by a bus, a la Antonio Daniels and Chauncey Billups.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

nice move by bron, within 1


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This has been a great game guys- Drew Gooden is really ballin out there. Good luck


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Allen's got a beautiful floater.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

definitely good game, thanks and good luck to you as well.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

bbb.net has been so slow today - I can barely post


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

need a bucket here


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha for 3!


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

for 3!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Man how good would this team be with Ray Allen instead of Hughes?


They'd dominate the East with no question


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap how did we not get that board?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Crap how did we not get that board?


We looked to be in decent rebounding but it was a long 3, so those things go crazy off the rim.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus H Christ... is a call going to determine this game?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

bull**** call


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Crazzzy game. Its definitely got my heart pumping


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That looked like all ball, too.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

wow, merry christmas via ray allen


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

rofl: he missed both


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus, when's the last time he's missed 2 FTs? 

Basketball gods exist, I suppose.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> wow, merry christmas via ray allen


he didn't deseve those ft's anyway


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow. ray u choked!

cmon james. get the win! last shot or OT!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"Boo, Ray Allen" - Allen Iverson


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow- Ray's been so damn clutch this year. I cant believe he missed those


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf: that was terrible


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damnit. At least we got the last shot.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

that was a terrible play. mike brown u suck ***!


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just don't understand that play it all. You have a great passer and you have no movement. You start attacking with just 6 seconds: stupid


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

damn Ray, only need one


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

yea momentum


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great D by Lebron there.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

nice minute of basketball there lebron.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

qwow this game is intense. KG wants it bad


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, why does Drew have to swat like that?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i love it when KG cusses at the line. :lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wow big 3


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HUGE SHOT Bron!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad shot Bron, lol


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

bron was feeling it. aint no one else i'd rather take the shot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

umm Lebron stop acting like Kobe: you don't have to jack all those jumpers :wink:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that last 3 was uncalled for - dam/n good game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Pierce trying to get away with his classic offensive flop technique


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow those FTs were pure.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

lebron u ridiculously clutch *******


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

got lucky there, good game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Whew, got lucky there. We're in good position now.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

damn lebron almost threw away the game


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Pioneer10 said:


> lol Pierce trying to get away with his classic offensive flop technique


lol seriously he looked like he was getting riddled with bullets while trying to drive to the basket


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

drew should never shave again.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

34 & 13 from LBJ - ticket price well worth it!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> lol seriously he looked like he was getting riddled with bullets while trying to drive to the basket


:lol:

It's so true.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn Lebron, ok you're pretty good. Nice FTs tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yep, Garnett's just a punk I think.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good game guys. We played a terrible overtime


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Good game guys. We played a terrible overtime


Ray played a lot of minutes. I'm sure he makes at least one of those FTs if he plays fewer minutes during the night.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow boston too much, too late


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

woooo nice job cavs, handing out a second loss. 

So why does Andy deserve more money than drew again? anyone?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, they're getting a lot of endgame 3s. Good thing we're hitting FTs. (hahaha, just as I say that Gooden misses one.)

Good game, though.

OT tonight is a good excuse for us to lay an egg in Detroit tomorrow.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> woooo nice job cavs, handing out a second loss.
> 
> So why does Andy deserve more money than drew again? anyone?


:clap: Thank You.. Drew is a solid player. Not a star, but his offense and rebounding are top notch. I like AV, but I think he might have been a victim of bad advice. The Cavaliers might end up having to sign and trade. If that's the case, I would be a little disappointed. But they can move on. I'm guessing that Dwayne Jones and Cedric Simmons are grateful for an opportunity to play extra minutes since AV is gone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we'll be okay in Detroit tomorrow. Lebron seemed to be pacing himself tonight, and Mike Brown sat him more than usual during regulation. Plus I think Lebron tends to be stronger on the second game of back to backs, but I don't know for sure. This was a nice game for the team's rep, but losing to the Pistons will undo this win, because it's a divisional game, so it's a lot more important than the Celtics. Plus we need to build on our psychological advantage on Detroit we started in the playoffs.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I believe we can beat this team if ray allen is shut down


yep


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What was going on with KG at the end of the game? He was talking a lot of a **** for a perennial loser. I don't think he or Pierce especially like Lebron. So I love it when Lebron still beats them. Him yacking in Pierce's ear and then Pierce being helpless to do anything against Lebron on either end was a Jordanesque moment.

There's some hint to Lebron being so good that now he's starting to toy with opponents like Kobe and Jordan do/did. Which must be infuruating for guys like Pierce and KG. The kid is only 22 and he's already better at the game than they are.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> What was going on with KG at the end of the game? He was talking a lot of a **** for a perennial loser. I don't think he or Pierce especially like Lebron. So I love it when Lebron still beats them. Him yacking in Pierce's ear and then Pierce being helpless to do anything against Lebron on either end was a Jordanesque moment.
> 
> There's some hint to Lebron being so good that now he's starting to toy with opponents like Kobe and Jordan do/did. Which must be infuruating for guys like Pierce and KG. The kid is only 22 and he's already better at the game than they are.


Like I said earlier in the thread, I think Garnett is actually just a punk. He did this in Minnesota, and he's doing it in Boston. Pierce is, too.

Ray's all class, though.

I love seeing Bron dominate Pierce. He does it all the time now, and he's in Paul's head. Dominates him on both ends of the court. He's got a swagger to him right now that I can't explain.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

KG's act today was no different then the rest of his career: people like to say it's intensity but he's always seemed like a bit of punk (Gooden's been at the back end of KG"s yapping in the past for example). Pierce is usually a tough customer even though his offensive flopping is worse then anybody's flopping on D. I do like Allen though: just odd to see him brick FT's - seen him hit too many big shots at the end of games to count on that ever happening again.

That being said I would be freakin upset if we lost secondary to that weak sauce call Allen got: Allen didn't even act like he got hit on the play- he was trying to find the ball


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah that was a BS call. But the ball don't lie so they say. I mean when does a reach in call get called at that point in a tight game? Remember when Lebron got fouled like that earlier in the year and they called a jump ball? Certainly more contact in that play than in the one with Ray Ray. Thought Pavlovic got the ball clean.

Who doesn't like Ray Allen though?

Just saying though. Beating KG and Pierce is always fun. I like KG in off the floor interviews. But on the floor he's a dick. A lot of sound and fury signifying nothing. You notice how he's always loud when the ball is dead, but when his team has the ball and doesn't know what to do on offense in close games, KG is quiet as a church mouse. He was one on one with Drew the whole night, and he didn't demand the ball in the paint at all.

People give Duncan crap for being boring. But Duncan will demand the ball in those situations and exploit the advantage. There's no way a player like Gooden should be able to outplay KG the way he did. But that's the story of KGs career. And why even if they come out of the east, I can't see them winning a championship.

I honestly don't think they can handle even a team like the Pistons in the playoffs. The pistons have arrogance too, but they have been through the battles. None of the Celtics have.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> –Interesting that Allen, who had 29 points but needed 25 shots to get there while James had 38 points on 25 shots, missed those free throws late in regulation. I felt *rookie ref* Mark Lindsay blew that call because *Allen dribbled the ball off his leg*. As Rasheed Wallace would love to say in that spot…”Ball don’t lie.”


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/2007/11/27/cavs-vs-boston/


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

This game is why gooden is such a valuable asset to our team. he is a consistant scorer and when he gets hot he CANNOT miss


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> This game is why gooden is such a valuable asset to our team. he is a consistant scorer and when he gets hot he CANNOT miss


Yeah Drew is so valuable offensively that it might be worthwhile to keep him. He's a good character guy also. If we can manage to get AV back, we can limit Gooden's mins when he plays braindead.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

One thing Drew doesn't get credit for enough is that for all his idiocy on the defensive end on the court, he seems like a geniune guy off it. And seems to do a lot of quality work in the community.

Plus he doesn't hold out and lose himself a bunch of money and hurt the team. He's really underappreciated. He has really minimized the loss we felt from losing Boozer for nothing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> One thing Drew doesn't get credit for enough is that for all his idiocy on the defensive end on the court, he seems like a geniune guy off it. And seems to do a lot of quality work in the community.
> 
> Plus he doesn't hold out and lose himself a bunch of money and hurt the team. He's really underappreciated. He has really minimized the loss we felt from losing Boozer for nothing.


I've always said that I really like Drew as a person. He seems like a really fun, nice guy. The type of a guy people would go around saying, "He wouldn't hurt a fly!". 

He'd be perfect for us if he could just increase his on-court awareness, especially defensively. He's a very effective scorer.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Love this photo!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I missed a great game. I'll have to watch it tonight. I read on other forums that KG was apparently cursing on the court.


----------

